

SF Gentrification/DropBox Community Service – Mission Playground Is Not for Sale - keebEz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awPVY1DcupE

======
skullum
This is really sad. I'm not from the Mission but I used to play pickup here
all the time. Never had any problems. I hope they all just shut up and played
together.

~~~
jamesli
Agree it is really sad. The guy who held the permit was entitled,
condescending, and insulting. The tall guy in the neighbourhood was very
patient and reasonable. I don't understand why the dropbox guys didn't want to
play games with the neighbourhood kids. It is a good opportunity to interact
with people from different backgrounds.

American society is getting more polarized.

